# Im leaving the forum.



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a nice time at first on here, and I learned a lot. But I dont have time to be on a forum anymore what with schoolwork and chores and playing with Juicebox of course. Im sure you will all be relieved the "rude girl" is leaving. -_- Lol, whatever its fine. And dont worry, Juicebox is getting her new wheel tomorrow for those of you who were worried about it. Well its been fun.


Thanks.


Goodbyee forever.

-Elizabeth.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sorry you are leaving. I do hope you learned about the care of a hedgehog from HHC.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

I did. Thanks. I just cant put up with everyone ganging up against me.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

GOOD BYE!


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

You have been on the forum for eight days and you're quitting? :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Please don't leave just for that...We do try to keep the forum friendly, and people that get too out of hand do get spoken to. Sometimes people just get carried away out of concern for hedgies, and forget that it's a lot easier to be heard when you're explaining something reasonably rather than just yelling at someone, or insulting them. It's hard sometimes, to tell what someone's tone is when the only cues you get are the words they choose. So sometimes someone could be mistaken to be brushing off advice. We'd love it if you did choose to stay, and hopefully you won't be ganged up on again.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

good luck


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

aww elizabeth. don't leave!
you just have to let everyone cool down. we can all be rude and I'm sure that we would all be sad to lose such a knowledgeable and friendly hedgehog owner as yourself.
Just give it another chance? You don't have to comment every day but a few check-ins and updates would be nice. Besides, you have to keep up updated on how juicebox is doing. Don't abandon us yet!


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww you guys lovee me.  Maybe I will stay. I mean I can squeeze in time and stuff but that wasnt really why I wanted to leave. Lol. Whatever I can just ignore those I dont like. xD Avoid problems hah. And btw, JB is fine. She went craaaazzy over mealworms today and the next time I catch her doing that really cute thing she does when she drinks out of her water bottle ill try to videotape it so you guys can see how cute she looks! She like lays down and fights with the bottle haha.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

she's probably fighting wiht the bottle because they don't get enough water from them, which is why bottles are NOT reccommended for hedgehogs, she should have a water dish. Bottles can break their teeth and hurt their mouths.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

nikki said:


> she's probably fighting wiht the bottle because they don't get enough water from them, which is why bottles are NOT reccommended for hedgehogs, she should have a water dish. Bottles can break their teeth and hurt their mouths.


A solution is to offer a bowl below the bottle, that way they can choose. As reaper said some hedgehogs like the noise the bottle makes.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay ill try offering her it, but she seems really attached to that water bottle.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

!!!!! AWWWWW!!!!! i dont want u to leave!!!!(its easy to get attached to ppl that we all can relate to) but try and come back occasionally, if u have problems, any at all,  we all have ppl gangin up, on us, but as long as thats not ur sole reason, like u wanna play with hedgie(which who doesnt  ), but if shes on ur lap, then u can come back n visit, if u want :?  !!!!!!! BYE SEE YA LATER  !!!


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

lol okay thank youu. <33


----------

